# How to Mount Plunge Indicator with Lug Mount??



## MtnBiker (Apr 24, 2021)

I ordered a plunge indicator. Because I didn't have one. And because I see them being used a lot in the shop. The lug mount confounds me. How do y'all mount these? I have a Noga base and I'm confused on how to use one of these.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 24, 2021)

Would it help to rotate the base 90º?  Take out the four screws, rotate, reinstall screws.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2021)

One common way is to make up an adapter like this. 3/8" stem to go in the indicator mount with a means to fasten to the lug hole on the indicator.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/looking-for-a-better-mag-base.84414/#post-746974





Other way that does not require anything, if your indicator holder has a 3/8" (the Nogas do) is to hold the indicator on it's stem. That mounts it in an awkward position but it can come in handy in some situations. AGD2 indicators all have a 3/8" diameter stem.


----------

